# Problems trying to recode steering module



## Mr. Chan (Mar 7, 2006)

I am trying to install a new steering module which supports a multi-function steering wheel. Everything worked, buttons on new wheel etc. However, the new unit is incorrectly coded and when trying to recode, I receive the following error:









Below is the scan on the new unit:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 E HW: 3C0 953 549 E
Component: J0527 0015
Coding: 0001424
Shop #: WSC 131071
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0010
4 Faults Found:
00895 - Cruise Control Switch (E45)
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
00895 - Cruise Control Switch (E45)
014 - Defective
01749 - Switch for Tiptronic in Steering Wheel (E439); Down
010 - Open or Short to Plus
01748 - Switch for Tiptronic in Steering Wheel (E438); Up
010 - Open or Short to Plus
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Below is the coding on the original unit:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 H HW: 3C0 953 549 H
Component: J0527 0015
Coding: 0002013
Shop #: WSC 00028
No fault code found.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Any suggestions in dealing with the work shop code? Also the default code includes numbers outside the range shown in the label file.
Any help is appreciated. 

_Modified by chadcronin at 11:03 AM 10-26-2006_


_Modified by chadcronin at 11:52 PM 12-5-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Problems trying to recode steering module (chadcronin)*

What version of VAG-COM are you using? If you haven't done so already, you should download and install Release 607.3
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html
Also, in the Options screen, you may want to enter a 5 digit non-zero workshop code like 12345.


----------



## Mr. Chan (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: Problems trying to recode steering module ([email protected])*

Thanks - looks like I'm on 607.2 - I'll update and give it a shot.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Problems trying to recode steering module (chadcronin)*

I had the same problem while trying to recode my radio to enable it to display velocity in km/h. I thought that if you leave the shop code option in VAG-COM at the default of 00000, it will work in "stealth mode" and emulate the dealer or factory who last accessed that module.
If we put in some random 12345, then the change to the module will be flagged, right? Also, after that recode, you have to remember to reset it back to 00000 so that other modules you access and change values in would not be flagged.


----------



## Mr. Chan (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: Problems trying to recode steering module ([email protected])*

Thanks Andy - Either updating or changing the work shop code did the trick. I am now trying to preform steering angle calibration. I have looked at the procedure on your site (not sure if it is correct for the Passat 3C), but I don't have the option of [Login - 11] - 11 is coding II. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Part No SW: 3C0 614 095 Q HW: 3C0 614 095 Q
Component: ESP 440 C2 H015 0003
Coding: 0013755
Shop #: WSC 00028
1 Fault Found:
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85)
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist
Part No: 1K1 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.3 D04 1606
2 Faults Found:
02546 - Steering Limit Stop
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:
Mileage: 7040 km
Temperature: 39.0°C
Voltage: 13.90 V
Voltage: 13.70 V
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85)
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: Problems trying to recode steering module (chadcronin)*

See:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...tting
-Uwe-


----------



## Mr. Chan (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: Problems trying to recode steering module (Uwe)*

Thanks - I had forgotten about the wikipedia site - worked perfectly.


----------



## 15DegreeJetta (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: Problems trying to recode steering module (A3_yuppie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3_yuppie* »_I had the same problem while trying to recode my radio to enable it to display velocity in km/h. 


Uuuuhhhh please explain. Can be done on B6?


----------

